# Commencal supreme fr Neuling sucht Rat....



## CaraMel2707 (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo 
Ich habe mir gerade ganz neu das commencal supreme fr zugelegt. Nun bin ich hier auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten, die mir mit Rat zur Seite stehen können. Was muss ich alles beachten, was ist wichtig zur Pflege und Wartung, wohin gehe ich wenn etwas kaputt ist (falls ich es nicht selber beheben kann), woher bekomme ich gut Teile, sollte es mit bei mir im Bett schlafen usw. :-D  Ich würde mich sehr über Infos von euch freuen!


----------



## Thiel (21. Oktober 2015)

Ersatzteile zum Rahmen kannst du doch direkt im Commencal Store bestellen. Falls du da was nicht findest, schreibst du eine Email.
Pflegen tust du es wie jedes andere Bike. Das ist ja nichts neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

